

Rockefeller Brothers Fund Divesting from Fossil Fuels - pndpo
http://www.rbf.org/post/fund-announces-plans-divest-fossil-fuels

======
pndpo
I feel like this could be the seed for a large market shift towards
sustainable energy, which could mean that renewable energy would have a flood
of unprecedented new competition.

Do you think this divestment and re-investment in renewables is sufficient to
catalyze a sweeping change in the market?

~~~
Kompulsa
I think it will be very helpful. I don't see many other oil tycoons doing it
for now, though. I think the Rockefeller family did it because they are much
more environmentally conscious than the oil industry is.

